# Schaltplan SPS DI/DO Baugruppe und Aktor/Sensor Box



## Claudia1988 (16 Juni 2011)

Hallo.

Wollte mal fragen wie denn ein Schaltplan aussehen muss, bei dem die Sensoren nicht direkt, sondern indirekt über eine Aktor-Sensor Box zur DI/DO Baugruppe geleitet werden.
Habe irgendwie keine richtige Idee:/

Hat jemand vielleicht ein Beispiel?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Juni 2011)

Ich nehme die normalen Steckersymbole "Halbkreis mit
kleinen Rechteck", nach Norm. Dann bekommt der
Anschluß die entsprechende PIN Bezeichnung wie zb 
001-X1:1/3. Der vorteil bei der ganzen Sache ist das Man (Frau) die Anschlüsse schön aufgelöst zeichnen kann.


----------



## Claudia1988 (16 Juni 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort, nur leider hilft mir das gerade nicht so richtig weiter:/
wo zeichne ich da dann zum Bsp. die Sensoren hin? Und die SPS zeichne ich einfach als "Box" und hänge da die Eingänge (von der Aktor/Sensor Box) dran und danach noch die Ausgänge (sind nur Lampen) ?
Hab irgendwie gerade keine richtige Vorstellung wie das dann im Gesamten aussehen soll...


----------



## volker (16 Juni 2011)

im prinzip musst du die box als weiteren +Ort-Klemmleiste sehen.
also wie helmut schon schrieb der stecker. von da geht z.b. ja eine klemme weg die da auf die eigentliche klemme des di/do geht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Juni 2011)

Ich hatte hier schon einmal in Bild hochgeladen, wie ich das so mache
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=216161&postcount=5


----------

